# The colt that convinced us not to give up breeding



## targetsmom (Jun 2, 2009)

I am not sure how many have been following our breeding misfortunes that culminated in a horrible experience over Memorial Day weekend. After three years with no live foals, we posted on here that we were giving up breeding. And then 5 days later (May 29) we had an incredible miracle birth from a maiden mare at 303 days gestation. This is that colt, Max, at 4 days of age. He is everything we could possibly have hoped for and has convinced us that we should not give up our dream. We plan to repeat this cross for next year!!







By the way, we are also looking for a registered name for Max, going along with the "On Target" theme and his sires's name (SRF Buckshot). His dam is Jones Call Me Blue Admiration, a Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter out of a Blue Boy bred mare. Our prefix is OTM.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, I am thrilled that finally you were given this special colt. Stunning


----------



## Alisha514 (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG...



That is one AWESOME colt. I'm glad that you finally got a live foal after such a rough time. Congrats!!!!!! If you decide you dont want him you can send him my way





Alisha


----------



## jleonard (Jun 2, 2009)

He is STUNNING!!! So glad that he is here safe and sound, looks like your run of bad luck is turning around! Congratulations!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 2, 2009)

So glad to hear things have improved for you. He is definitely an incredible looking little one.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't tell you how happy I am that something good came your way. He is a georgous boy.

OTM Buckshots Positive Note (you have finially hit a positive note after all your grief) ?????


----------



## Frankie (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, what a wonderful guy!!

Congratulations!! Love the mare too!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooooh boy



:wub


----------



## Mona (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, he is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## andi (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats guys on the heathy foal, you deserve it. Looking for a trainer yet for your little superstar? LOL


----------



## rockin r (Jun 2, 2009)

Boy!!!! Now that is what it is all about!!!! Congrats, He is Beautiful!!!!! I would repeat that cross too!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 2, 2009)

How about Sure Shot or Bullseye? You sure hit it with him! He's stunning!


----------



## Gini (Jun 2, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt] WOW!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations! What a handsome fella



Love your mare, too


----------



## albahurst (Jun 2, 2009)

Handsome boy! So happy for you!

Peggy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG well I am glad you decided to stay with it. It is incredibly difficult when things go so wrong... But he is worth it.


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG HE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love him



What a little "man " he is


----------



## Marty (Jun 3, 2009)

I am so happy for you. Sometimes, there is light at the end of a tunnel and you surely found the light.

I can't help but thinking after what you've been through,

OTM "My Heart Will Go On" might seem fitting


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 3, 2009)

Marty said:


> I am so happy for you. Sometimes, there is light at the end of a tunnel and you surely found the light. I can't help but thinking after what you've been through,
> 
> OTM "My Heart Will Go On" might seem fitting






Love the name, so suiting.

What a stunning boy! A baby like that would convince anyone to keep on going, he is just wonderful!


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2009)

He is awesome


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 3, 2009)

:shocked STUNNING!!!!



:shocked


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jun 3, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]You'll have to call him BULLSEYE - because it looks like you hit the target with him! He is incredible! [/SIZE]


----------



## joyenes (Jun 3, 2009)

He is absolutely INCREDIBLE! Congrats!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats!

He is lovely


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2009)

Whow, he doesnt even look real....hes too perfect. After all you've been through you deserve something special and he is certainly special. I love him and I love the name Marty was thinking of!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree...one of the nicest I have ever seen!!

OTM Right On The Mark

OTM Hit The Mark

OTM Ready Aim Fire

OTM Fire When Ready

OTM Take Your Best Shot


----------



## Connie P (Jun 3, 2009)

Gorgeous baby! Congratulations and I am so happy that you are not giving up on your dreams!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 3, 2009)

OMGosh he is fantastic.



What a beauty he is. Congrats to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy Moly!!!! SEE???!!!!! I told you!! I am so glad you are going to hang in there- I had such a rough beginning too! All I can say is WOWZA!!!





What a colt!!!!! Yep, it is all worth while for something like that! Incredible!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 3, 2009)

He is incredible! Something to be proud of!!

I'm glad you finally reaped the benefits of all your hard work.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jun 3, 2009)

By my standards that is perfection!!!!! Good idea to repeat.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats the nicest colt I think I have ever seen. And I will admit, I love pintos, but usually think they look "funny" until they are yearlings.... Not him, hes perfect. Wish I had one in the barn like him.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 3, 2009)

targetsmom said:


> By the way, we are also looking for a registered name for Max, going along with the "On Target" theme and his sires's name (SRF Buckshot). His dam is Jones Call Me Blue Admiration, a Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter out of a Blue Boy bred mare. Our prefix is OTM.


I can't see the photos until I'm home, but with those bloodlines it's gotta be "OTM Callin' The Shots!!"

Leia


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh My Gosh! That colt is STUNNING!



Thank goodness he has come along to reaffirm your plans and breeding goals.

Congratulations!

Charlotte


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats on gORGEOUS, really.... COLT!!!

Phoenix

Genesis

Vindication

Peace of My Heart


----------



## TuffyLynn (Jun 3, 2009)

......MARY.........mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm....look who's going to kick butt at new england pinto!



...oh yeah..





so relieved and happy for you ... cant wait to see you my friend.... gotta figure out how far barre is from you

with respect and smiles...Lynn


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the compliments on our colt!! He is even cuter in person, and SO tiny. I am having a hard time getting any work done this week! Yep, he was just what we needed to keep our dream alive. Buckshot should be a very busy (and happy) boy.

James - I appreciate the thought of sending him to a trainer, and that IS one possibility. I sure would like to see him shown.

(And no offense Lynn, but I don't think it will be at New England Pinto, as much fun as we have at those shows!). We are exploring options now.

HINT: Keep checking our website and the LB Sale Board.

We are making a list of names and you had some great suggestions that are under definite consideration. We need to also keep in mind our "options".


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG! Wow he is AWESOME!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 4, 2009)

oh wow - talk about goosebumps! That's a 360 degree turnaround for sure - he's fabulous! Very special indeed!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you going to keep him?? You would have a blast showing him!!!!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 4, 2009)

: O my mouth literally dropped. HES AMAZING!!!!

Im so happy your not giving up your dream, you have an amazing hear of minis.


----------



## Dona (Jun 4, 2009)

That is one stunning baby you have there!




I would definitely be repeating THAT cross!


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 4, 2009)

Mary,

You already know that we think our "grandchild" is pretty special!!!! The color, the look, everything.... He is the whole package!!!!



We are sooooo happy that Buckshot and Mira presented you with Max.....


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on him! Alot of farms have foals year after year and still never foal one out that looks that good... You should be proud and yes definitely a cross worth repeating....


----------



## shelly (Jun 6, 2009)

:wub He sure is a stunning boy!!!! Glad he has made a difference in your future dreams!!!

OTM Bullseye

OTM Inspiration

OTM Inspired Dreams

OTM Salvation


----------



## barnbum (Jun 6, 2009)

What a handsome handsome lad!!


----------



## loveminis (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 7, 2009)

He is one stunning colt. Never give up your dreams. When breeding or having any animals there will be times when things dont go ok but that is the chance we take. If the horses bring you happiness and enjoyment follow your dreams.


----------

